# Rapid Arnis International.....



## Bammx2 (Feb 14, 2005)

Can anyone give me any info on this organisation,Rapid Arnis International?

I have been offered an affiliated instructors position and was wondering if anyone had any opinions or info I should look out for.....
?????

Thanx y'all!


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 15, 2005)

What exactly is an "affiliated instructors" position?

What are the conditions of the position?

Paul


----------



## bart (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey There, 

That's Pat O'Malley's organization. I met him back in Cebu in 2000. I believe he's the head of the Black Eagle Society, so to say he's tough might be an understatement. As far as I know he's about as authentic and legit as you can get. He's trained under various masters in and outside of the Philippines and holds multiple ranks. You can probably figure out all you need to from his website:

http://www.rapidarnis.com


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm not much into the sport scene...

What exactly is the "Black Eagle Society?"


----------



## bart (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey There,

The Black Eagle Society is a group that gathers together and fights full contact with minimal gear and rules. Check out this site:

http://www.wekaf.com/styles/black_eagle_society.htm


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 15, 2005)

Cool, thanks...

Paul


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 15, 2005)

Yea,Thanks!

Much apreciated!

D


----------



## NeilX66 (Feb 21, 2005)

Pat is a great instructor, with a lot of experience in both the tournament world, and the more traditional side of the FMA, trained with him many times before he moved up to Yorkshire, you won't be disappointed. I'd say go for it.

Neil


----------

